
The Origin of Chernobyl's Most Famous Photo - samsolomon
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-famous-photo-of-chernobyls-most-dangerous-radioactive-material-was-a-selfie
======
GordonS
> Remarkably, he’s probably still alive

_probably_? Surely it's only remarkable if he _is_?!

~~~
dzdt
Per the story he was alive and well in 2014, which is remarkable in itself.

